# 10dp2dt BFN.......could it still become BFP?



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey ladies.....

I was wondering if anyone tested 10dp2dt got a bfn and eventually went on to a BFP? 
What was the latest you got BFP? 
Come on ladies I'm going  
Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I tested from day 9 (2dt) daily and got bfn, on day 14 i had bloods (wasnt going to both after the negative hpts) which showed a bfp with hcg of 109 day 15 i got a faint line on a first response early test

It can and does happen            

Donna


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you Donna. 
I'm not feeling very optimistic so your story defo helps x


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

moonshine - sorry 2 hear. i have a friend that tested neg day before OTD & then pos on OTD & is now 5 months along. it can happen


----------



## princessmay (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm 11dp2dt and I tested today and it was bfn so I'm feeling very fed up today.  I am hoping that it was too early!


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Me to princess may. 
I've all but given up x


----------



## princessmay (Sep 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed we are both too early.


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi girls sorry to butt in but please don't get down your not on otd yet so it can't be all over keep thinking   and hide the pee sticks away until your otd   for you both xx


----------

